# T3i purchasing questions



## KentuckyHouse (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey everyone.  I've finally decided to upgrade from a PowerShot P&S to a nice DSLR and I've settled on the T3i.  There are a couple of nice deals out there on the T3i right now, but I've got some questions about lenses in particular and I was hoping I could get some good advice here.

B&H has a bundle deal wherein you get the T3i, 18-55 kit lens, and 75-300 zoom lens for $599.  Seems like a great deal.  The thing that's holding me up is that the zoom lens doesn't have IS (and this would seem to be where you'd need it the most).  As most of my photography will be hand-held, I think the IS is a must.

Best Buy has the T3i and 18-55 lens for $599, also, but this doesn't include a zoom lens.  They do have a bundle where you can purchase another lens for $150 off with the purchase of the camera.

For my uses, it seems paying a bit more at Best Buy (and also paying tax...grrr) is the way to go.  I can get the T3i, 18-55 lens, and probably the 55-250 f/4-5.6 IS lens for around $740 with tax ($599 for the camera...$248 for the 55-250 lens...minus the $150 for the bundle...and 6% sales tax).

Does my logic seem right on this?  Pay a bit more now but get a better setup in the long run?  FYI, I usually shoot mostly nature and pets, if that helps with the lens selection.  

I'll probably pick up the 50mm f/1.4 EF USM lens later on (probably after my tax refund comes in...LOL).  

Opinions/advice?  :mrgreen:


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 3, 2013)

The lens included by B&H is _not_ a 70-300mm.  It's a 75-300mm and there's a BIG difference.  

Canon makes three different 70-300mm.  There's an "L" series version that lists for $1600, a "DO" version (diffractive optics) which lists for about $1400, and a consumer version which lists for about $650.  All of them have image stabilization.

What you are looking at is the EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III.  No IS, no USM focusing motor, and it's considered to be a "mediocre" lens at best.  It lists for about $200 on it's own but you could probably find a steal on a used version since it's not a well-loved lens.

You could phone B&H and ask them what they'd want for a bundle with the EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II lens.  That's also an entry-level zoom but at least it has IS.

It will probably raise the price by $80-100 since the EF-S 55-250 has a list price about $100 higher than the 75-300.


----------



## KentuckyHouse (Jan 3, 2013)

TCampbell said:


> The lens included by B&H is _not_ a 70-300mm.  It's a 75-300mm and there's a BIG difference.
> 
> Canon makes three different 70-300mm.  There's an "L" series version that lists for $1600, a "DO" version (diffractive optics) which lists for about $1400, and a consumer version which lists for about $650.  All of them have image stabilization.
> 
> ...



Thanks, TCampbell!  Me and my stupid fat fingers!  Yes, I meant the lens being offered in the bundle is the 75-300mm lens.  Sorry about that!

Logic is telling me that the Best Buy deal is the way to go (or to take your advice and ask B&H about bundling the EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II lens).


----------



## Justman1020 (Jan 3, 2013)

Walmart has the t4i for 599.99. Best buy will price match it then you can bundle your lens, the 75-300 for 50$ or the 55-250 for 150, I would go with the 55-250, but the beauty is your getting a new camera for the same price.


----------



## KentuckyHouse (Jan 3, 2013)

Any idea how I can find the $599 Walmart listing so I can show it to Best Buy? Their website says in store only and the Walmart I just visited (a Supercenter) didn't even carry the T4i. 

I only found one reference to this price at Walmart online and it just refers you to the Walmart page that says in store only.


----------



## Justman1020 (Jan 3, 2013)

If you show them that price on their website even with it saying in store only you will be able to match. Otherwise pm me and I can send you a picture with that price.


----------



## KentuckyHouse (Jan 3, 2013)

The problem is, it doesn't show that price on their website. Actually, when I go to Walmart.com and search T4i, it's not even listed as for sale. 

I went to Best Buy earlier and they looked for it as well and couldn't find it. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Justman1020 (Jan 3, 2013)

You may find something to help you on this wonderful journey in your Pm box.


----------



## Wpeter77 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey justman1020, would you pm me that as well? I bought my t4i almost 30 days ago and I think I could still get a refund. I would appreciate it.



Justman1020 said:


> You may find something to help you on this wonderful journey in your Pm box.


----------



## Justman1020 (Jan 3, 2013)

I did. Please don't share that log in info with anyone else.


----------

